# EMT's involved in head-on collision



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

http://www.KOB.com/article/stories/S1881753.shtml?cat=500

Thank God they had just dropped off their patient. One of the EMT's isn't doing well, evidently.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like it was a Rocky Mountain truck. Thoughts go out to the crew of the bus  hoping its not a crew I know


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

Could have just as easily been someone from my company. :sad: I heard through the grapevine the one that isn't doing well is bad about wearing her seatbelt.

I couldn't see any signs of which company it was...just saw the SF County fire & rescue, and the car involved. Maybe I missed it?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Jan over at NM region three told me it was a Rocky truck. I'll toss Joe a text and ask him to make sure it wasn't a Vegas or SF unit.


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Jan over at NM region three told me it was a Ricky truck. I'll toss Joe a text and ask him to make sure it wasn't a Vegas or SF unit.




Sounds good. Kinda makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end a bit, ya know?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

EMTMama said:


> Sounds good. Kinda makes the hair on the back of my neck stand on end a bit, ya know?


Ya I know the feeling. I saw it right after I git on shift this morning. I was worried it might be one of the guys I used to work with on night shift. (i used to run nights in 3100)


----------



## akflightmedic (Dec 14, 2010)

EMTMama said:


> Thank God they had just dropped off their patient.



So the patient deserved a pass and the EMTs got what was coming??? If this was what was intended, then what's the problem here?


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 14, 2010)

This sounds suspiciously like a suicide. If so, it reaallly sucks someone is that selfish


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

Scary how small the EMS world is. I even did a double-take when you mentioned Joe!


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> This sounds suspiciously like a suicide. If so, it reaallly sucks someone is that selfish



Hard to say. It was more likely a DWI. We have a huge problem here in NM with that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Just got confirmation from my ex that it was a Rocky truck. She said Joe has been fielding phone calls about it all day.


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm sure he has. It freaks all of us out, naturally.  Thanks for the update - I figured Joe was getting bombarded and I didn't want to add to the dog pile. I don't know anybody over at Rocky...but they're all brothers & sisters to me anyway.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 14, 2010)

Newest information on the incident:
http://www.sfreporter.com/santafe/blog-2564-santa-fe-emt-in-critical-condition-following-crash.html


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah the local news stations have been keeping up with it too.


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 30, 2010)

*I knew it was ETOH...*

an update: http://www.KOB.com/article/stories/S1901666.shtml?cat=504

the driver and her passenger were also smoking weed all day. Idiots.


----------



## EMTMama (Dec 30, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> So the patient deserved a pass and the EMTs got what was coming??? If this was what was intended, then what's the problem here?




Huh??? :blink: Where the heck did you get that from?? What I meant was had the patient been in the back, that would have been one more injury or fatality. Why in the world would you think I was saying the EMT got what she deserved?? Good lord.


----------



## Asimurk (Dec 30, 2010)

Until I read this I wouldn't have figured a passenger car would be a threat to occupants in the front seat of an ambulance.  Sad.


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 31, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> So the patient deserved a pass and the EMTs got what was coming??? If this was what was intended, then what's the problem here?



I don't think I've ever seen you post anything so nonsensical.  Personally, I'm glad that there was one less potential victim.  I wish there had been even fewer victims (read: 0) but having one less person in an MVA seems like it can only be a good thing.


----------



## EMTMama (Jan 2, 2011)

ShannahQuilts said:


> I don't think I've ever seen you post anything so nonsensical.  Personally, I'm glad that there was one less potential victim.  I wish there had been even fewer victims (read: 0) but having one less person in an MVA seems like it can only be a good thing.



My point exactly Shannah. I didn't expect to have to explain that, in fact I didn't even see that comment (akflightmedic's) at first.


----------



## EMTMama (Jan 2, 2011)

Asimurk said:


> Until I read this I wouldn't have figured a passenger car would be a threat to occupants in the front seat of an ambulance.  Sad.



Me either. If I'm not mistaken, it was one of those vambulances (which is mainly what my company uses as well). I haven't been in the field for very long at all, and from what I've been told they aren't as sturdy as the box trucks. Plus you have to take into consideration that the driver of the car was going 100+ MPH. That's bound to do damage to just about anything. The EMT has since been released from the hospital, which I was really glad to hear. Not too long ago our local newspaper did a front page article with the title "She Was A Good Person", and it was interviews of various people defending the driver of the car that caused this whole thing. :angry: 911 tapes have also been released of an employee from the restaurant where they had been drinking. The employee tried to stop them from driving and offered to call them a cab, and even said "I can either call you a cab, or call the police", and both girls said "call the police." They could be heard yelling at the employee in the background while he was on the phone with dispatch. Yep, she sounds like a fantastic person to me.


----------



## Asimurk (Jan 2, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> Me either. If I'm not mistaken, it was one of those vambulances (which is mainly what my company uses as well). I haven't been in the field for very long at all, and from what I've been told they aren't as sturdy as the box trucks. Plus you have to take into consideration that the driver of the car was going 100+ MPH. That's bound to do damage to just about anything.



Thank you for pointing out that it wasn't a rig that the EMTs were in.  I suppose they aren't semi's, and a car going that fast against a van, I can see doing more damage now.  Then again, isn't that just what the front of a rig is, a van/truck?


----------



## ParaPrincess904 (Jan 4, 2011)

My heart goes out to the family friends and coworkers of this EMT, and I wish her a speedy recovery. 

I saw someone post earlier (before it was known to be ETOH) that they suspected it as well because of an influx in DWIs in NM, and I'm sad to say that it is an influx in this country. I live in NY, and in the past 3 months or so, we've had twice as many wrong way crashes, with most, if not all having alcohol as a factor...


----------



## EMTMama (Jan 4, 2011)

ParaPrincess904 said:


> My heart goes out to the family friends and coworkers of this EMT, and I wish her a speedy recovery.
> 
> I saw someone post earlier (before it was known to be ETOH) that they suspected it as well because of an influx in DWIs in NM, and I'm sad to say that it is an influx in this country. I live in NY, and in the past 3 months or so, we've had twice as many wrong way crashes, with most, if not all having alcohol as a factor...



Aw that's awful. That was me that posted that - unfortunately, NM has one of the highest (if not THE highest) DWI rates in the country, which is why I stated that. I do think you're right that overall it's going up, but NM seems to have a particularly bad issue with it. It's not uncommon for people to be arrested multiple times for it. A recent case that immediately comes to mind was someone on their 15th DWI arrest. :wacko:


----------



## ParaPrincess904 (Jan 5, 2011)

Just saw this, as I was checking my emails, thought y'all might want a look at it. Follow up with EMT Carrillo.

http://www.koat.com/r/26350615/detail.html

Young Ambulance Driver Discusses Wrong-Way Crash
Car Collided With Ambulance Head-On In December


----------



## EMTMama (Jan 5, 2011)

I hadn't seen that yet, thank you. That article didn't report that the two people in the car had also been smoking weed all day, as was said in another news report, but whatever. I'm glad the EMT is recovering.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 5, 2011)

EMTMama said:


> That article didn't report that the two people in the car had also been smoking weed all day, as was said in another news report, but whatever. I'm glad the EMT is recovering.



Probably not a factor unless they were smoking in the car right then, since they just came out of a public restaurant. No reason to blame weed for something it probably didn't do.


----------



## EMTMama (Jan 5, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Probably not a factor unless they were smoking in the car right then, since they just came out of a public restaurant. No reason to blame weed for something it probably didn't do.




Who knows if they were or not (smoking it right before). If it really was all day, and then they drank heavily, I think the combination would have been a factor. But - we'll never know for sure.


----------

